# South Boulder Creek Wood



## Miller Time (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah ran it last year after flood. Upper canyon not changed. There was a river wide log below the last class V drop, below the foot bridge a ways. Be VERY heads up - my boating friend always paddled right into the tree that was chest high. 


Scout your takeout carefully - eldo was raped and the eddies are smaller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

